# Flying Spaghetti Monster Costume?



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

Two light weight balls of papermache would work ! cover a beach ball in papermache !


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

Also, you could make them out of expanding foam, such as Great Stuff if you are going for a really lumpy irregular look. Or styrofoam balls covered in foam, but I don't think that they sell them that big.


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

lol holy crap thats funny lol


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

For the meatballs, use foam rubber basketballs, the Nerfball type. I have seen them at the 99cent stores, and you can get them in red! They would be a whole lot more durable than trying to use styrofoam, and they are a lot less cumbersome to use. I would use a shoelace or thong, and poke a hole through a section of the ball and fish the line through so that you can tie it to the costume.


----------



## sbbbugsy (Sep 24, 2005)

Round sponges.


----------

